# Blender & external scripts directory



## Ole (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi,

I had a necessity to see 3DMAX ASCII-export files (.ASE). The only thing that I could find is a Python-plug-in for Blender who carries out converting ASE to Blender format.
( http://www.katsbits.com/htm/tools_utilities.htm#ase )

Has not found as well as whence i can upload this .py script. By analogy with FAQ for Windows Vista (http://www.katsbits.com/htm/google_...l&id=1228052393&archive=&start_from=&ucat=12&) i has tried to look for a location  on FreeBSD where blender search addons:



> % truss -o /tmp/out.bl blender
> % grep scripts out.bl




```
stat("/usr/local/bin/release/scripts",0xbfbfe4e4) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
stat("/usr/local/bin/release/scripts",0xbfbfddd4) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
```

Looks like the follow path "%PREFIX%/bin/release/scripts" is hard-coded in Blender source code and it would be good will address to port maintainer for removal of it define as options for Makefile

After creation "/usr/local/bin/release/scripts" dir path and putting here file "goofosASE-2.44v0.6.10b_9sept07.py" i get convertor ASE functionality. (File-Export-Ascii SCENE (.ase) v.0.6.10))

Someone else using external scripts for blender ?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 25, 2008)

You can put the script in your home directory:
~/.blender/scripts

I think this should work out-of-the-box, but it's been a while since I used blender.


----------

